# new platoon commander



## hockeysgal (3 Dec 2005)

Well I tried to search for a topic that would be similar to what I am posting, but was unsuccessful so here it is.
I will be promoted to 2Lt this year and am a new platoon commander.  Now you would think that after CAP I would be prepared for such a position, but I quickly realized I was not.  Obviously since the beginning of the training year I have learned a lot, both from my staff and from other officers at my unit.  I simply think that many people could use the experience of those who were once in that position on of others who have advice to offer before putting their foot in their mouth.  And since this board is filed with people with previous and current experience in the army it seemed like a good idea.  I think this could also help those who are thinking about going the officer route and aren't sure, as they would learn what kind of work goes into running a platoon.

Since I started it, I guess I'll offer a bit of advice myself.  
Be prepared for the reponsability of running a platoon, it is a lot more work than it seems when you are a member of the platoon.  
I think the hardest thing for me was to know everything about everybody under your command.  It's a lot of information to keep track of, and every week the information changes.

OK that's all I've got for now, but I'm sure others have stuff they would have liked to know when they got their first command position.


----------



## KevinB (4 Dec 2005)

Listen to your Warrant, and dont fuck your troops (literally or figuratively)


----------



## paracowboy (4 Dec 2005)

Listen to your Warrant and go to him for advice when you need it.
Find a senior officer that the NCOs respect and go to him for advice when you need it.


----------



## GO!!! (4 Dec 2005)

If you think everyone is talking about your last mistake and laughing about you behind your back, they probably are. Junior officers are an endless source of quality amusement.

Do'nt try to be harder than you are. Just do your job. Frauds are easy to see through and easier to get rid of.


----------



## KevinB (4 Dec 2005)

See the Patricia mafia has chimed in -- and some "people" say we dont mentor  ;D


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (4 Dec 2005)

Remember, it may be the OC's company, but it's your platoon.  Always fight for what you think is best for your troops.  You may not always win, but the troops will respect you more for your efforts.


----------



## Danjanou (4 Dec 2005)

All good advice. Remember you are the platoon commander and therefore you make the call, and give the orders and at the end of ther day you wear any mistakes. However there is a wealth of experience and expertise at your disposal in your Warrant and the NCO's (Sgts, M/Cpls and Cpls), use it.

Most of those posting I would say were around when a newly minted 2/Lt came through the door. I had more than my share of new platoon commanders, some good, most average, some really bad. The later usually came in with the attitude thay knew it all. 

They didn't.


----------



## little jim (4 Dec 2005)

Inf Off,

    You can probably see a common chain of thought in most of the posts concerning 'new' officers and their first commands.

     During Inf 6B (at least reg) the students are reminded that a large part of their job is the training of their platoon commanders - one of the previous Cmdt's of the Inf Sch used to refer to this as phase 5 (which the candidates had to pass) followed by phase 6 - your OC.

     You have to remember though that you are one who is responsible to higher for what happens.  (yes their are lots, tons of examples where the senior rank let one of their subordinates burn for something - another leadership challenge and thread in itself).

      My advice - when you get your orders for an attack or for planning a bn bbq and time permits do your estimate and sit down with your leaders (Pl WO, Sect Comds) and war game it.  Your CO does this with his 'war cabinet' (but for gosh sakes don't start using the same term).  Get the opinions and advice from your guys and then *you make the decision on the course of action*.  You can read a bunch of books from ex-SAS guys and their Chinese Parliament but the key for you is to get the advice of your subordinates they you make the final call - if you are unwilling to do this then your soldiers will quickly start following someone who can make a decision and that will most likely be your WO (Although there are also numerous examples of strong sect comds with weak WOs).  The good NCMs and NCOs will apreciate you asking their advice and even more appreciate that you can make a decision.

FWIW


----------



## George Wallace (4 Dec 2005)

little jim said:
			
		

> The good NCMs and NCOs will apreciate you asking their advice and even more appreciate that you can make a decision.


In the end the best Cbt Arms Officers have been those who have done this.   They are able to take the 'council' of their subordinates and also give them the credit that they so often deserve, but seldom get.


----------



## hockeysgal (4 Dec 2005)

Thanks for all the advice, if only I would have known this before... oh well at least if it's here others will benefit from the advice as well.

Keep all the advice coming, it's amazing how much I still have to learn!


----------



## Pikache (4 Dec 2005)

To reiterate a lot of advice given, don't be afraid to go to your NCOs, even Cpls pending on situation. Nobody expects you to know all and will appreciate that you're mere human after all. 
When giving an order, be firm and be clear and be decisive. Nothing unsettles an NCO like an indecisive officer.
It's ok (IMO) to get to know your troops real well, but ensure that professional relationship don't change, meaning you're still the officer and you are in command at work.


----------



## pbi (8 Dec 2005)

Having been both a Pl WO and a brand-new Pl Comd, I can only second what many have already offered here. Your WO and NCOs (and your riflemen) have lot to offer if you will just recognize the fact. They are watching you very, very closely (troops see and judge everything, believe me...) and they want to see someone who can lead, but somebody who will treat them with the respect they have earned.

And, for God's sake, stay away from silly phrases like "I demand your loyalty" or "I demand our respect". You may demand deference or obedience, but you will only ever earn the respect and loyalty of Canadian soldiers.

Good luck to you, treasure your days in command, and look after your troops.

Cheers


----------



## Naralis (8 Dec 2005)

Are you going to be Depo Pl Comd or Bravo Coy?

Give us RMR folk a bit more info.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (9 Dec 2005)

I've heard this said so many times in my house...

"You don't always have to be a harda$$, but you can't be their best friend either."


----------



## davidk (9 Dec 2005)

Just like everyone else says, listen to your Warrant, (s)he's there to help you lead your platoon. I had a platoon commander this summer on course who was a hardened veteran, ex-Airborne Regiment corporal who went officer and is now a captain and all that, and once I got back to the regiment our platoon commander was a much newer 2Lt. Even though the Captain had a wealth of knowledge and experience at his disposal, the 2Lt seemed to connect very easily with his NCOs, and was never afraid to admit that he was always learning.

I dunno if that helps, but it's my experience.

On an unrelated topic, congradulations on your upcoming promotion. I hope your feet have gotten better. Oh and Pte. Hughes wants his copy of Full Metal Jacket back. PM me for details.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Dec 2005)

infantry officer said:
			
		

> Well I tried to search for a topic that would be similar to what I am posting, but was unsuccessful so here it is.
> I will be promoted to 2Lt this year and am a new platoon commander.   Now you would think that after CAP I would be prepared for such a position, but I quickly realized I was not.



Interesting that you put it that way because CAP does not prepare you to be a platoon commander it si just your Common Army Phase. In Phase III and Phase IV they prepare you to be a platoon commander etc.


----------



## Tracker 23A (9 Dec 2005)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> Interesting that you put it that way because CAP does not prepare you to be a platoon commander it si just your Common Army Phase. In Phase III and Phase IV they prepare you to be a platoon commander etc.



See Inf Officer, the troops always find things wrong with you!

I think this poinit is understood by our new member, try not to state the obvious.

As well, "OCdt Name Withdrawn by Moderator you may want to remove your name from the forum, since it is a wise choice to remain anonymous when discussing work related topics with those you may work with.


----------



## Pikache (9 Dec 2005)

Tracker 23A said:
			
		

> As well, "OCdt  Name Withdrawn by Moderator  you may want to remove your name from the forum, since it is a wise choice to remain anonymous when discussing work related topics with those you may work with.


Well, identities get found out pretty soon, once someone suss out that you're in his unit or whatnot.

But a word of caution when... gossiping about other members as it will backfire on you eventually.


----------



## 043 (9 Dec 2005)

Question too all posters:

If the title is Platoon Commander or Troop Commander..........do they really run the platoon or troop???

I would say no, the Platoon 2IC or Tp WO does!!!! Offr's command, NCO's lead. With the way Offr's come through every year and the way the NCO's stay around for years, show me a Tp or Platoon the an Offr runs.

This is not a slag as it is a fact of life.

Anyone's thoughts?


----------



## Tracker 23A (9 Dec 2005)

HighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> Well, identities get found out pretty soon, once someone suss out that you're in his unit or whatnot.
> 
> But a word of caution when... gossiping about other members as it will backfire on you eventually.



You may be correct, however most get found out because those that do, make it so.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (10 Dec 2005)

Not surprisingly, the comon theme is that of listening to your NCOs.  

I would add another bit of advice:  know yourself - be yourself - and show yourself.  

My experience (including that a troop a long time ago in the Mo) is that troops would generally rather follow the man (or woman) than just the rank. In order to do that, you must know yourself, be yourself, and most importantly show yourself.  That of course covers both your strengths and your weaknesses.

Dave


----------



## hoote (11 Dec 2005)

This is all great advice.  Certainly a common theme has emerged.  I am starting BOTC to become an Inf Officer as well.   I really look forward to it and want to do be the best.  Not to boost my ego but to be able to influence the men of the platoon in the best possible way.  

I hate to admit it but there are times when I am indecisive.  I want to do what's best and therefore waffle on what I should do while I weigh the pros and cons.  I even go back on what I said and change my mind and do something else.  Are there any tips on how one might overcome an indecisive nature?


----------



## GO!!! (11 Dec 2005)

On an indecisive nature;

*ANY* decision is better than no decision at all.

If it is a bad, or wrong decision, you will learn from it, and not make it again.

If it is the right decision, you will know it, and make similar (good) decisions in the future.

Waffling achieves neither of these, so plunge in - it is better that you make the mistakes now than when lives are on the line.


----------



## COBRA-6 (11 Dec 2005)

+1 on what GO!!! said.

Try not to overanylize things, a good plan now is better than a perfect plan later. Make a decision and go with it. 

It gets easier with practice.


----------



## Tebo (11 Dec 2005)

Hoote.  

Breath.

If it's go time, you don't have to think.  Instinct and training can apply to the mind as surely as the hand.  If you have some time, say aloud, "ok, good ideas all around.  Give me five and I'll lay down how we're going to do this."  It's like public speaking, a confident pause enhances the presentation instead of the confusion caused by a flurry of ummms and ahhhhs.  Also, once you choose a path and things go terribly wrong, take it on the chin and adapt as best as possible to achieve the mission.  Then at the debrief tell your sodliers what went wrong, how it was your fault and how things will be done in the future to avoid a repeat.  It is training afterall.  Just don't make the same mistake twice.

Good luck.


----------



## hockeysgal (11 Dec 2005)

Nfld_Sapper:

I realize that CAP is not suppose to prepare me to command a platoon, perhaps I did not express myself well.  I simply get the impression that everyone (higher ups) seems to think that I should know everything already.  Now perhaps this is only my point of view and I am imagining all of this  ???.

I simply feel like I am being given too much responsibility than my training allows me to take on.  Granted I have learned a lot already and the year has just begun, I only wish I had as much faith in myself as others seem to have in me.  But thankfully the more I learn and the more I speak to my troops or give lectures or even lead PT the more confidence it gives me and everytime I learn something new about myself and about what it means to be a platoon commander.

Cheers.


----------

